# Interview questions for Josh Travis of Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza



## Rick (Jan 28, 2010)

So I actually met him face to face today and he's stoked about doing an interview with us. They will be touring to support the new album in the next few months and I need some questions to ask. Fire away.

P.S. For the next album, they want to have a secret guest appearance. They have actually discussed it already and they want to put it together. And no, I won't tell you who it is.


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 28, 2010)

Dino?


----------



## ry_z (Jan 28, 2010)

Tony Danza?


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2010)

No, it is not Tony Danza.


----------



## omgmjgg (Jan 29, 2010)

hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 29, 2010)

I know.


----------



## omgmjgg (Jan 29, 2010)

ORLY NOW!?!?!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## loktide (Jan 29, 2010)

here's some questions:

1. Why the name? it's funny, but i don't really get it

2. songwriting structure? guitar riffs first, then drums, then vox and so on?

3. amps used on the album?

4. any tweaks/tricks for recording using a low E on the RG2228?

5. is the bass tuned to suboctave E respective to the guitar? 

6. any chance they'll be touring europe any time soon?

7. musical influences? 

8. guitar tuning?

9. will they send me a free t-shirt?


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 29, 2010)

+1 on tuning.


----------



## omgmjgg (Jan 29, 2010)

i has tuning


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 29, 2010)

+1 name, wtf? lol
+235897459823745 guitar and bass tuning.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 29, 2010)

omgmjgg said:


> i has tuning



yea but u wont tell me!


----------



## Rick (Jan 29, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> I know.





PM me.


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 1, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> yea but u wont tell me!



Yeah he did. He said it's Shhhhhhh.


----------



## Rick (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 2, 2010)

Rick said:


> Nice.



That's exactly what Cale said, too. We were talking in the chat room and he said Shhhhhh. So, I went with it. 

Hmmm, as for questions, how about if he has any practice regimes? It seems like an overused question, but it's a good thing to know, sometimes. If he has one, and what he has in said regime.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 2, 2010)

Rick said:


> PM me.



I will if I get final word perhaps. If I'm allowed.


----------



## omgmjgg (Feb 2, 2010)

shhhhhhh is the tuning gosh guys


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 2, 2010)

omgmjgg said:


> shhhhhhh is the tuning gosh guys



I already cleared that up.


----------



## omgmjgg (Feb 2, 2010)

haha


----------



## Necky379 (Feb 5, 2010)

-are you self taught or did you take lessons?
-can you describe your process for songwriting?


----------



## Giamatti (Feb 6, 2010)

e
B
G
D
A
E

Clearly... 

*sarcasmometer explosion*


----------



## omgmjgg (Feb 6, 2010)

Giamatti said:


> e
> B
> G
> D
> ...



your missing two strings =P


----------



## jymellis (Feb 6, 2010)

i saw in the guitar session video they are using the block letter (number) 5150

i would liek to know if they write most music as a whole or does one guy say hey listen to this, and everyone else just adds something?


----------



## omgmjgg (Feb 6, 2010)

if i had to guess josh prob used his Invader for recording, but I could be wrong


----------



## kenken_27 (Feb 11, 2010)

1. How did you get into Tony Danza? What were the reasons for leaving The Goddamn Rodeo?

2. What made you decide to move from 7 string guitars to 8 string?

3. How long have you been playing and how have you built your technique? Formal lessons or self-taught?

4. There are rumors of another When Knives Go Skyward release. Any information on this?

+1 on the equipment setup

This guy is a sick guitarist. He actually happens to live about half an hour from my hometown. Nate was the other guitarist in his former band The Goddamn Rodeo, who is now working on his first project again, Nashville Suicide Mission. I've never met Josh but I've hung out with Nate a few times. He's the cousin of an old friend. Josh's older band When Knives Go Skyward has some of the sickest riffs and vocal work I've ever heard.


----------



## Nats (Feb 19, 2010)

will you sign my downloaded copy of your cd next time you play in the tri state area?


----------



## Dystopia (Feb 27, 2010)

Questions:

1. How do you get that brutal ass tone?

2. Who are some of your influences?

3. What tuning do you play in?

4. You gonna buy the beers, or the whole damn bar?


----------



## MikeH (Mar 14, 2010)

What are the future plans for Tony Danza besides the new album?

And let him know that some people _do_ eat bbq two days in a row.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 22, 2010)

Dystopia said:


> You gonna buy the beers, or the whole damn bar?


 
+1 

Does the slap style from your bass player sounds? It looks a bit


----------



## omgmjgg (Mar 22, 2010)

butler is not in the band anymore


----------



## joshdanza (Mar 29, 2010)

hey all, sorry it took so long to respond. let me know if i forget anyone's questions here and ill do the best i can to answer all of them.

the name lol it was the dumbest thing they could think of at the time, didn't really mean anything, just something wild and retarded.

song writing and structure order ? well its kinda funky... 
i don't really hear a drum beat or pattern if you will, instead i hear everything in my head all at once.. then try to hurry up and get all the parts down as fast as possible so i don't forget any of them lo'l. 

guitar tracking on the album was all done with the engl invader 150 and an orange 4x12 hp cab. tweaks mainly came from mic position, lots of hours went into tracking and re-tracking and re-amping for guitars. other than that, if your going to get REALLY low, spend some time with your instrument, do your homework on it/them as well and make sure your getting what you really need. i'm ready to go lower now, so we are looking into 10 strings for the Danza IIII. 

the bass is sub-octave below the guitars. that was the hardest and still is the hardest the get the proper tone live. if you know your strings, just know the bass has a 195 on it....... 1......9.....5..... its stupid lol 

as for Europe, obviously we cant WAIT to go its just a matter of us being able to afford it you know.

influence ? oh boy... this could get stupid long as well.. ill keep it short.
minor classical composition, ambience, very very loud ambience lol FAST, SLOW, hell i dunno i love things about everything really.

the 8 string tuning... i'm not going to tell you...haha
E,B,E,B,E,F#,B,E, pretty stupid right ? yeah i know..
free shirt ? ill buy you one, how about that lol 

practice regimes ? i don't really have any honestly. i just jam a little before we hit the stage and that's really about it. no sweeping 234134 notes and tapping 459834897 notes lol. tosin, misha, and josh ( lie bye mistake ) are the gods of that world. 

i took lessons for two weeks when i started playing drums, but that was it for drums. as for guitar, one of my best friends Nate, he really got me into guitar. he drug me along with him teaching me what he could and what i was able to pickup on, then we jammed together for a long time after that as well. 

song writing process is very simple for me, i hear it all at once. the hard part is trying to get all the parts out before i start forgetting them lol when i hear the vocals, its more like patterns and not so much words at the time, although every now and then i do actually hear a word or two.

a friend of mine does vocals in the band a life once lost, Bob, ALOL and danza were on the road together when danza lost a guitarist. my band at the time, The Goddamn Rodeo opened for that tour package so i somewhat get to meet the dudes in danza that day, " somewhat " lol a few days after that show i got a call from Bob telling me that danza lost a guitarist, long story short i tried out, and lucked into the spot.

i started playing 8's when i came across a friend of the band in Texas and he sold me his for a price you don't want to hear at all.... i'm talking cheap.. like.. real cheap. that did it for me i was hooked as soon as i touched it. i literally slept with it in my hands that night lol.

i played drums for around 13 years or so, and ive been attempting to play guitar for 7 years now lol. my technique is very strong in my right hand, i've got a some funky picking techniques, that are 100% pointless lol but its still fun to do.

WKGS is just the singer Chad Kapper and myself. at some point in time we will have more stuff, well.. we already have tons of stuff never released, but still needs works. you know how it is.

brutal ass tone came from ibanez, engl, orange, and an emg lol gotta love it

i'm definitely going to buy the whole damn bar!

future plans are to be the first guitarist to play a 39 string guitar with a boat for a pickup... duh lol we dunno yet just taking everything one step at a time you know ?



thanks a lot everyone and i hope i answered all your questions !!!
talk soon.


----------



## jsousa (May 30, 2010)

Plan to replace emgs (blah  ) with bkp or lundgren?


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 31, 2010)

Big ups to ya, Josh, for mentioning Lie By Mistake. They're one of my favorite bands that we've played with, and I used to dig talking shop with Josh whenever we did. I miss those dudes.


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 31, 2010)

Thats Lye by Mistake FWIW.


----------



## DJENTxCORE901 (Jun 2, 2010)

I wanna know how he balances his playing with his stage presence so well. He is always moving in ways that I would not be able to playing the music that they play.


----------



## jerryvn01 (Jul 2, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i saw in the guitar session video they are using the block letter (number) 5150
> 
> i would liek to know if they write most music as a whole or does one guy say hey listen to this, and everyone else just adds something?




Hi everybody,

I uploaded one file. But It can not display. I used internet explorer 8.0.

How can I repair? Or some problems happened to IE8?

I think that i will post by link: Source: *[FONT=&quot]Bar interview questions[/FONT]*

Rgs


----------



## moyersshred (Jul 11, 2010)

explanation of tapping/raking technique on the new album?


----------

